# Oberon Red Ginkgo for DXg shipped!-Updated with pictures link



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got the email!!!!  Can hardly wait!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Red! I want a RED oberon too! Now I'm undecided about which one... dragon or hummingbird!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if USPS counts Sunday as a day when flying Priority Mail items across the country?  My Oberon was processed in Petaluma, CA at 8 PM Friday night.  I'm thinking it's possible that it could be in Baltimore, Md on Monday if Sunday is counted as a travel day, but not counting on it.  I'll hope for Tuesday.  Yeah, you might say I'm on Oberon watch.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

USPS is one of my least favorite delivery services. I wouldn't think they would count Sunday. But I actually like them better than Lasershipping because Lasershipping just tosses the package on my porch right near the steps where anybody walking down the street can just reach over and keep walking.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I really do think you will get it Monday!! If I were you, I'd plan to stick around the house Monday afternoon and evening if you can.    

This is so exciting! 

USPS was SO much better of a choice for me than UPS, who shipped my first Oberon to me back in April. That time it took a week, but with USPS it only took two days after notification from Oberon that it had been shipped.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll let you know!  Unfortunately, between my husband and me, we have 3 doctor appointments tomorrow.  But there is a window of time between appointments when at least one of us will be home and that's usually when the mail comes.

I sometimes do better with USPS Priority also.  Certainly, with Oberon shipping.  I've done both UPS and USPS and USPS is better in this case.

I can't wait to see the red Ginkgo!!!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooh, countdown ... I am very excited for you! I am voting on you getting it on Monday too - Just about every Priority Mail package shipped to me on Friday gets to me on Monday. Sometimes even ones that are shipped on Saturday. I am looking forward to your pictures!   I want red in my collection too, so I'm planning on some journals in the near future.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Checked tracking this morning.  It is in Baltimore!  I live in a suburb of Baltimore that has it's own Post Office.  I don't know if this means it has to come to my PO first and then out for delivery tomorrow.  It's possible it could come today!!!

    Date           Time       Location                      Status 
July 18, 2010 22:50:00 BALTIMORE, MD 21233   PROCESSED 
July 16, 2010 20:06:00 PETALUMA, CA 94999    PROCESSED 
July 16, 2010 09:53:00     95403                  Electronic Notification 

EDIT:  Just called my friendly local PO to ask the general question if a package that was in Baltimore last night could be delivered here today.  He put me on hold and went in the back to check (I didn't even ask him to!).  The package is in my local PO!!!!  It will definitely be here today!!!

I'll report back when I have it in my hot little hands!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have it!  I put my charm on it and I love it.  It doesn't feel as heavy as I thought it would.  The leather on this one is actually very supple.  It feels 'buttery'.  I can't stop running my hands over it.  I've had some that were stiffer.  I think it depends on the particular piece of leather they use.  It folds back very easily and it's quite flat.

I always hold my Oberons like a 'mitt', with my thumb in front and my fingers inside the folded back front cover.  Being able to do this actually makes it easier to hold than with the basic Kindle DX cover (which I'm sending back).

One nice thing about Oberon...I sent a very polite note with my order thanking them for being so kind by including a free charm with all of my previous orders and requesting that they please not send me a charm with dragonflies, butterflies, or cats.  (It's just me, but they're not my favorite things.)  I said any charm with a leaf design would be wonderful.  They really pay attention.  I got the mapleleaf charm which blends very well with the Ginkgo pattern.  I'm not sure they wouldn't have sent this anyway, but it was nice to see that I got that one when I opened the package.  It would be interesting to know which charm those of you who ordered a Ginkgo got.

I'm thrilled!  I will update with pictures later.  Going to fondle my new cover.  LOL


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay, your cover is there! I can't wait to see it - it sounds gorgeous and most importantly, it sounds like you are thrilled with it. With my fern gingko, I got the yin yang charm, which I love and have 2 of, first one was from a trade with Lynn (Seamonkey) who also has a fern gingko.  I believe I ordered mine Oct '09, so I'm not sure if that's what they still give with it. The maple leaf with red gingko sounds like a pretty combo!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I also received a yin yang charm with my red ginkgo K2i cover.  Congratulations on your new cover.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> I have it! I put my charm on it and I love it. It doesn't feel as heavy as I thought it would. The leather on this one is actually very supple. It feels 'buttery'. I can't stop running my hands over it. I've had some that were stiffer. I think it depends on the particular piece of leather they use. It folds back very easily and it's quite flat.


YAY!!  I am so happy for you. I am especially glad that it folds back easily. I have been working on my new DXG chocolate TOL, folding and unfolding it back and forth, and pinching/creasing the fold while I read. Today it is folding back a lot easier than it did previously, though it still is not anywhere near flat yet.

Anyway, I'll bet it is BEAUTIFUL and I can hardly wait to see the pictures!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Red! I want a RED oberon too! Now I'm undecided about which one... dragon or hummingbird!


I have the Red Sky Dragon for my K1 and I love it. Love it love it love it.

For my DXG I went with the Purple Sun because I wanted a wrap around cover, I like the simplicity of the sun, and they had it in purple.

I would have had to flip a coin between the Purple Sun and a Purple Dragon if that had been an option. (grins)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you that you got it so fast, and can't wait to see the pictures!!!

I know you are saying that it is buttery soft, but how is it folding back? I'm asking this because of the discussion we were having on the other thread with regards to the way the spine is "doubled" on the DX cover versus the K2, and because I'm still thinking about getting a DX and cover - and then I'd need to know what to ask Oberon to please do


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It has taken a week but my DXG cover is folding back flatter and flatter each day. It just takes some time and practice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

See my pictures in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg546219.html#msg546219


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo, mine is so supple that it folded back easily the first time. I have had Oberons that are much stiffer. It is a natural material and every piece of leather is different. I just happened to get one that is especially soft this time. That's not to say it isn't sturdy. It is, but I just love the feel of this leather.

If I were you, I would order it as is and not remove the spine leather. I like the finished look it gives the inside.

Carole and ProfCrash, keep working it. As I said, I've had some that are stiffer. I would fold it back and just keep 'kneading' the fold like I'm going over a crease in a piece of paper. I think it helps to treat the outside with leather lotion and work the fold. I also suggest taking your Kindle out, working the seam, and leaving it folded back overnight with something really heavy on top of it. You can't hurt it. Oberons are beautiful, but also very tough.

See my pictures in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg546219.html#msg546219


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

DD, that is really beautiful, I don't recall seeing that design before.  The read is very striking.  Are you going to put a skin on it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> DD, that is really beautiful, I don't recall seeing that design before. The read is very striking. Are you going to put a skin on it?


Thank you. The red, in person, is gorgeous. Not fire engine red. I would call it an 'apple red'. Not burgundy, but a little burgundy to tone it down. I really love it.

No, no skin on the graphite. I just like it the way it is. It is a beautiful matte deep grey and I just can't see how it could be enhanced by covering it. The white K1 and K2 were a different story and, actually, my latest K2 skin is the matte Solid State Black, which I love. I've grown tired of the prints and really like the darker colors around the screen.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> It has taken a week but my DXG cover is folding back flatter and flatter each day. It just takes some time and practice.


I'm still working on mine, but it is making progress. It still doesn't fold as flat as DD's did on the first try, though.  I am really working on it, folding and unfolding it, and pinching and creasing the fold while I read, and so on. Eventually I hope it will capitulate. LOL


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just looked at the pictures, that is beautiful cover!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD mostly I think they send the yin yang charm with the gingko.. so you scored.

And nice they listened.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> DD mostly I think they send the yin yang charm with the gingko.. so you scored.
> 
> And nice they listened.


Yes, I think they did listen. Very nice of them! It's a great company.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I just looked at the pictures, that is beautiful cover!


Thank you.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

tikitorch said:


> Simply gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

DD said:


> Neo, mine is so supple that it folded back easily the first time. I have had Oberons that are much stiffer. It is a natural material and every piece of leather is different. I just happened to get one that is especially soft this time. That's not to say it isn't sturdy. It is, but I just love the feel of this leather.
> 
> If I were you, I would order it as is and not remove the spine leather. I like the finished look it gives the inside.
> 
> ...


Thank you DD, really appreciate it !!!!

Oh, and your cover is simply gorgeous, perfect choice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo said:


> Thank you DD, really appreciate it !!!!
> 
> Oh, and your cover is simply gorgeous, perfect choice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. Let me know what you decide to do about the Oberon order.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

The gingko looks beautiful in the red! Congrats on the new beauty. My 9 month old fern gingko (pebbled) is really soft and bends back completely, though I really can't remember how supple it was when I first got it. I like to work my leather covers (and leather products in general) to break them in anyway. My new celtic hounds was a little stiffer but is coming along nicely and is very flexible now. I also like to use Apple leather conditioner on them, so that may help too.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

julip said:


> The gingko looks beautiful in the red! Congrats on the new beauty. My 9 month old fern gingko (pebbled) is really soft and bends back completely, though I really can't remember how supple it was when I first got it. I like to work my leather covers (and leather products in general) to break them in anyway. My new celtic hounds was a little stiffer but is coming along nicely and is very flexible now. I also like to use Apple leather conditioner on them, so that may help too.


Thanks, julip. Yes, every piece is different. This is the softest one I've had, though. I'm very pleased with it.


----------

